# Unknown Algae?



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Allright, I have the depicted algae in my tank for about a year now. Not sure which one it is, what's causing it or how to get rid of it.

Features
- The algae is growing only on the gravel and stones. Not plants.
- Its growing almost exclusively on the foreground but also on the stones that are scattered around the tank (including the ones in highly shaded places)
- The algae is a very slow grower. It has no hairs whatsoever and its not slimy and is very hard to rubb off.
- The algae itself is hardly annoying (since its not growing on plants) but i would rather not have it in my tank.

I have no other algae issues except for the occasional BBA which i threat with liquid carbo. While that works for BBA it doesn't work well for this type of algae only when spot dosing but thats not an option since its growing on the gravel on the entire foreground.

Any clues about the algae ID and tips to get rid of it are appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

looks cyanobacteria to me poor water circulation is possible cause....


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Allright. I am going to take some of the gravel with the Periphyton, put it in a jar with an air stone and see if the increased water circulation has any effect on it.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Are the shrimp feeding off it?


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like green spot algae to me. This is usually associated with lack of phosphates. BGA would be in sheets covering the gravel and would come off easily.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Are the shrimp feeding off it?


Yes. Meaning, its not BGA?

@DVS
I concur that it might be spot algae. I used to have a spot algae issue on some plants until i raised the P levels. ATM its growing at a rate hardly noticeable, I guess i could replace the affected substrate and see if the problem persist now that i have higher levels of P in the tank.


----------

